# Where can I get decent curtains/furniture



## SamWelbeck

I am finding it really hard to find decent modern furniture. My wife and I are both Londoners and not into the "Royal Persian" look that is so very popular here. We are especially looking for nice net curtains and drapes as well as modern furniture. We have checked out ID Design on the Corniche which is really nice but also really expensive. Does anyone know of anywhere else?


----------



## Sam

SamWelbeck said:


> I am finding it really hard to find decent modern furniture. My wife and I are both Londoners and not into the "Royal Persian" look that is so very popular here. We are especially looking for nice net curtains and drapes as well as modern furniture. We have checked out ID Design on the Corniche which is really nice but also really expensive. Does anyone know of anywhere else?


I'm not so good at Cairo stuff, but I'm sure I've seen a branch of Habitat whilst driving around there in the past... perhaps on Haram Street. I'm sure they'd do nice stuff.


----------



## Tinytraveler

SamWelbeck said:


> I am finding it really hard to find decent modern furniture. My wife and I are both Londoners and not into the "Royal Persian" look that is so very popular here. We are especially looking for nice net curtains and drapes as well as modern furniture. We have checked out ID Design on the Corniche which is really nice but also really expensive. Does anyone know of anywhere else?


Divano (has website)
Zenith Design (has website)
If you are looking for something less expensive...we got lucky at Hyper 1. Yes our Hyper 1 sells furniture and normally they have stuff I would consider tacky and very far from my taste. However they did have a set that seemed like it was just made for our family, as we didn't want to spend any real $$$ on furniture since we have a very young child. We found a 3 piece sectional (chase at one end, one piece that can be a stand alone seat or placed between the chase and the one armed sofa for a longer "L" shaped seating configeration. ) Of course they had some sets in really wild colors but there was one that was a nice conservative oatmeal color with 2 chocolate & pink accent pillows. Being we have a daughter that Loves PINK we figured we would live with it, recover the two accent pillows or toss them in a closet when we bore with them. So far the material has held up very well as well as the cushions. I really didn't expect the cushions to hold up for the price we paid. However I find it lovely to lay on when watching tv and would buy it again.


----------



## Tinytraveler

Habitat has some nice things but their prices are not inexpensive, they did carry Broyhill and Craft Master furniture. Both are good brands that you would find in the states. In Maadi there are several furniture stores that have western style furniture. We stopped in the American furniture store and they had Ashley items but again no bargains there and they will not special order items from the Ashley website.


----------



## psip

SamWelbeck said:


> I am finding it really hard to find decent modern furniture. My wife and I are both Londoners and not into the "Royal Persian" look that is so very popular here. We are especially looking for nice net curtains and drapes as well as modern furniture. We have checked out ID Design on the Corniche which is really nice but also really expensive. Does anyone know of anywhere else?


My wife and I recently moved here and we bought most of our furniture at Razzamatazz in Maadi. Nice and not too expensive. 

Modern furniture Cairo Egypt. Home Interiors. Maadi . Heliopolis


----------



## elrasho

Wow some really nice furniture there, God willing I will be shopping round those stores later this year


----------



## hanifa

and what about secondhandstore...are there to find in cairo? does anyone here have experience on those?


----------



## Sam

hanifa said:


> and what about secondhandstore...are there to find in cairo? does anyone here have experience on those?


Sorry, not sure about a shop for second hand items. Perhaps you could try the local newspapers or magazines?


----------

